# Sasuke's Rinnegan Ability explained in detail.



## The Faceless Man (Apr 23, 2014)

This guy just cracked the code.



-ahhimane- said:


> From what I came to know from today's chapter,
> Sasuke's Left eye's ability is "SHIFTING". At first, I thought, it's an ability of swapping because of this vvvv
> 
> But I was wrong. He can not only swap himself with something else but can also shift himself from one place to another. And this is shown here vvvv
> ...


----------



## fakkiha (Apr 23, 2014)

I dont think he needs to touch them to teleport


----------



## Sounday (Apr 23, 2014)

Oh it's definitely S/T jutsu. Minato might be getting replaced as the new speed king if Sasuke's show godlike reaction speed.


----------



## D4truf (Apr 23, 2014)

I think Sasuke uses an upgraded form of FTG which is tailored to short to mid range fighting.
It is similar to Kamui in the sense that he doesn't need to touch/mark anything to teleport.

When Madara got stabbed, Sasuke switched places with his Swords' location
[sp=Tag over-sized images][/sp]
Here we see the Sword on Naruto's left, after Madara gets stabbed...
[sp=Tag over-sized images][/sp]
....Sasuke appears to be at that position


----------



## sasutachi (Apr 23, 2014)

tech is too owerpowered.i think he teleport madara between him and naruto.sasuke said to naruto throw sealing rasengan to him in page 13 then he teleport madara.


----------



## OilMagnate (Apr 23, 2014)

Sasuke teleported himself to another place. Sasuke swapped himself with his sword. Sasuke teleported Limbo Madara to where he wanted Limbo Madara to be. So, Resume:

Sasuke can teleport himself, other people and objects to the places he wish, but there is a limited area and he needs to wait some time to use the power again.

It's much better than Hiraishin and also better than Kamui... best space-time jutsu so far.


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Apr 23, 2014)

It all adds up to me.

It's actually an ability similar to Trafalgar Law's Op Op Fruit abilities over in One Piece, but more limited for the time being.

Pretty Haxx Space Time actually. But unique in this verse.

The swapping of people is something that the Hiraishin can do. But Sasuke can execute all of this with no prep.

Very impressive.


----------



## vered (Apr 23, 2014)

OilMagnate said:


> Sasuke teleported himself to another place. Sasuke swapped himself with his sword. Sasuke teleported Limbo Madara to where he wanted Limbo Madara to be. So, Resume:
> 
> Sasuke can teleport himself, other people and objects to the places he wish, but there is a limited area and he needs to wait some time to use the power again.
> 
> It's much better than Hiraishin and also better than Kamui... best space-time jutsu so far.



we know there is a range limit, however nowhere was is stated or shown that he needs to wait some time between uses.
He used it 4 times this chapter with the last 2 being used almost one after the other when he tried to activate it to no avail due to being out of range to catch a Running Madara after bringing Madara To Naruto and Sasuke place for their joint attack.This happened with few seconds passing between them in terms of Manga time.
It would be reasonable to have a few seconds of downtime ,however we can't know that from this chapter.


----------



## Harbour (Apr 23, 2014)

Well, dont be so fast, guys. 
Sasuke's S/T worked only in the limited area. Hiraishin allows to teleport into the other point of the planet, if it was tagged. 
Sasuke cant teleport into the other dimension like Kamui user.
So, Sasuke's S/T isnt OP in term of usefulness. Its OP in the fight.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Apr 23, 2014)

Still I bet he can't teleport everything.

Since Madara needs a counter and not just running.


----------



## Stan Lee (Apr 23, 2014)

I think teleported the sword inside Madara because there is no way that thing should pierce him.


----------



## shintebukuro (Apr 23, 2014)

What exactly did the OP crack? I see nothing that wasn't already thought of in the prediction thread.


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Apr 23, 2014)

Doesn't really address how he pulled the move with Naruto.

To be honest, I'm not sure if he shifted with Naruto, or if he shifted Madara in between the two of them.


----------



## fyhb (Jan 19, 2016)

*sasuke's Rinnegan ability*

Ability of sasuke rinnegan is countering or may be teleporting.1.Countering :when magara attack he countered it very well but it was not teleportation because madara himself said it.Also when madara flew on sasuke he countered it by switching place so i think that he has option of how should he counter  attacks.Now when naruto attack towards sasuke he himself said that he takecare of the rest  so the way he could counter it was placing somebody  to avoid naruto attack .Also when naruto attacked meterios with tail beast rasingshuruken there was no way for anyone to avoid that many attack but sasuke with his sosano that big easily avoided it .and after countering the genjutsu black zetsu said that he can "even"counter .he used even which means his rennigan abiloty is countering2.It may be teleporting also


----------



## NarutoShion4ever (Jan 19, 2016)

Let me guess...

A thread merger?


----------



## Platypus (Jan 19, 2016)

More like necromancy.


*Amenotejikara = swapping spaces within a certain range of the user.* 

/thread


----------



## Csdabest (Jan 19, 2016)

Amenotejikara: Heavenly Hand Power.

Sasuke Can place shit where ever the fuck he wants like a God because Uchihas Reign Supreme. Literally like a God Hand


----------



## Shinobi no Kami (Jan 19, 2016)

the databook explains it quite clearly.
_Amenotejikara:

A ninjutsu using the Rinnegan received from the Sage of Six Paths.* With in a certain range, the jutsu user can switch himself with the location of a target object in an instant.* If the user switches himself with other objects in close-range combat, the user can evade enemy attacks in an instant, and can also attack by switching himself with a kunai or other weapon._


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jan 19, 2016)

he traveled through dimensions in the movie and he took several people with him


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 19, 2016)

Also. The power itself is based on the Tamoes in his eyes. The eyes have 9 tamoes, each time he uses the eye, the tamoes dwindle in numbers down to six, in which he then has to close that eye/stop using abilities.


----------



## Zensuki (Jan 20, 2016)

Also Sasuke does not need to be in the line of sight of the space he wants to swap as shown in the Boruto movie in his fight with Kinshiki.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Jan 20, 2016)

Zensuki said:


> Also Sasuke does not need to be in the line of sight of the space he wants to swap as shown in the Boruto movie in his fight with Kinshiki.



He's probably improved by leaps and bounds by then. Long story short, he has the most broken S/T in theory. It's simply limited by the amount of times he can use it, and it's overshadowed due to the fact that he has Perfect Susano'o in his back pocket. He also extremely fast on his own, thus...


----------



## The Faceless Man (Jan 20, 2016)

I rememeber when i was told that he doesnt need no object to swap or that he can do it with air swap.
Holy fuck my head hurts remembering the retarded fans of sasuke uchiha.

Holy shit.... those days of autism.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 20, 2016)

Either way, his eyes switch from nine to six based on powers he uses. That's what it does.

However, this as well is true:


> Sasuke has been shown using this technique three times in a row before having to close his eye.



The tech being this spacetime one.


----------



## NarutoShion4ever (Jan 20, 2016)

Shinobi no Kami said:


> the databook explains it quite clearly.
> _Amenotejikara:
> 
> A ninjutsu using the Rinnegan received from the Sage of Six Paths.* With in a certain range, the jutsu user can switch himself with the location of a target object in an instant.* If the user switches himself with other objects in close-range combat, the user can evade enemy attacks in an instant, and can also attack by switching himself with a kunai or other weapon._




How I wish it was an S/T version of Kawarimi no Jutsu.

(Because both lack a proper explanation, they practically are analogous. But it also means both jutsu can do whatever the writer wants them to do.)




Platypus said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




At the same time, Kawarimi's depiction in the manga can hardly be called consistent with its description in databooks.

Presumably, it's a different ability. It's also possible that Sasuke managed to sync his ST ability to Kaguya's in the same way Obito did.


----------



## Platypus (Jan 20, 2016)

The Faceless Man said:


> I rememeber when i was told that he doesnt need no object to swap or that he can do it with air swap.
> Holy fuck my head hurst remembering the retarded fans of sasuke uchiha.
> 
> Holy shit.... those days of autism.







翁宇智波 said:


> Either way, his eyes switch from nine to six based on powers he uses. That's what it does.



And when was the last time his left eye was shown having nine tomoe?


----------

